# Fly fishing



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello fellow hunters and fisherman:
What has happened to the fly fishing from 20yrs ago ? I haven't fly fished in some time and wanted to get back into it. I have an old JC Higgins fly reel that Sears used to sell back in their day. I think they quit selling them around 1961 (?) but also JC Higgins name was on a lot of products. My question is that back when I fly fished you had just your fly line, floating or not. Now all you see is fly line that you have to have a fly line backer on. I'm not into all that I would just like to have the floating fly line that I can put a leader on and catch some fish like I used to. Anyone know where I'm coming from :sob:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fly fishing got more popular, and the reels got bigger, so backing is needed so the reel will be nearly full including the fly line.

It's no big deal to add line to fill the empty space.
I just use cheap braided nylon line


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you Bearfootfarm,
Guess since this reel I have I can just use the floating line and be good to go ?
The reel is old but in very good shape.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Thank you Bearfootfarm,
> Guess since this reel I have I can just use the floating line and be good to go ?
> The reel is old but in very good shape.


It's fine to use as is, especially for smaller fish.
With small panfish and trout, many don't use the reel to retrieve the fish anyway


The reason they need to be full is, when reeling a fish in, you get better leverage with at full reel vs a nearly empty one, and you gain more line per revolution.
It helps keep the fly line from developing tight coils also

It really only matters with larger fish and longer casting


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks again,
I don't think I'll be going after much bigger fish than panfish with this reel. I do remember a time though when fishing with my uncle,he landed a 5lb bass with a very light fly line. Think most lines are rated under what you can really catch on them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Think most lines are rated under what you can really catch on them.


The flylines thenselves tend to be very strong.

The weak link is the light weight leaders you need to make the flies look natural.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The reason they need to be full is, when reeling a fish in, you get better leverage with at full reel vs a nearly empty one, and you gain more line per revolution.


You're half right. The near empty spool works like low gear, many revolutions for little line retrieved, and high torque. The full spool is overdrive, few revolutions for much line gained, and low torque.

You can now spend a fortune on fly fishing equipment. Or do what I did for DW, I bought her a plastic wrapped setup with rod and reel and line and a box of cheap flies, and she slays the trout and panfish like it cost a bunch. Fish don't know.


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

No, I'm not out to spend a lot on fly fishing,not like some I've seen anyway. I've been up on the Salmon River in up state NY and saw guys that looked like they had spent a thousand on gear and such. That's not for me, I can catch fish with a cane pole when I want to. I have an old JC Higgins real that Sears used to sell I want to use,anyone out there ever used one or know what I'm talking about ? It mounts on the rod strange. The mount on the reel is not like the ones they make today. It sits flat on the rod instead of having the rod mount on top of the reel. Anyone know where I might find a diagram on this reel. I think Sears quit selling them in 1961(?)


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

gwest said:


> It mounts on the rod strange. The mount on the reel is not like the ones they make today. It sits flat on the rod instead of having the rod mount on top of the reel. Anyone know where I might find a diagram on this reel. I think Sears quit selling them in 1961(?)


Is it an automatic reel that retrieves when you hit the lever? This one sits flat. I used to have the same automatic reel but it mounted regular.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> You can now spend a fortune on fly fishing equipment. Or do what I did for DW, I bought her a plastic wrapped setup with rod and reel and line and a box of cheap flies, and she slays the trout and panfish like it cost a bunch. Fish don't know.


Yeah it all depends on the size and type of fish you want to catch.

In NC, it could be anything from a 10 oz Brook Trout to a 40 lb Red Drum

One of those will need some backing on a reel with a good drag.

I've used some of those Auto reels, and if you're not careful they will snatch a small fish right out of the water.
You have to be quick on the trigger!
LOL


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Ed,
Yep, mine looks just like that  I managed to track one down in a 1957 sears & roebuck cat. Sold for less than six bucks but I still can't find a exploded pic of one anywhere.
And thanks again for your info Bearfootfarm, I'll be careful on the trigger.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Flyfishing seems to be going strong in Texas with saltwater fly fishing becoming more popular every year. I have a large automatic reel which is heavy and out of balance on my fly rods. It works good on a 14 ft. cane pole after adding a reel seat and Snake guides. A lake I fish is tightly covered with big Lilly pads that shade big bass in the hot summer. Drop a black lizard or worm in openings between pads and hang on. The quick reaction of a automatic reel is perfect for Dabling...Glen


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I fish on the Deschutes River in central Oregon for trout using my Grandfathers fly reel on a cane pole. He bought it in the early 60's. I still use a few flies that he tied. Also fish a little lake for bluegill. The reel is pretty small....James


----------

